# How long does a scape last?



## Alastair (8 Dec 2011)

Lovely scape mate. I'd be gutted to have to take it down. Could it possibly be down to the fikter not being clean enough that's causing the detrious and Brown stuff? Sounds like what you get inside the hoses etc in between cleaning. I can definitely see a colour difference but also to me the water clarity doesn't seem as good as the first pic. 
Maybe you could give the Toby's ferts a try as I believe they make the greens in plants really stand out??


----------



## MrLarner (8 Dec 2011)

I cant answer your question, but 1 thing i can say is that scape is lovely mate.
i'd be gutted to have to take that down.


----------



## Alastair (8 Dec 2011)

There's a thread on here on how to make them, or you can buy them from his site. One of the members in here, mdhardy I think, could be wrong though, changed to them on his journal and plant growth was amazing literally. Colours, everything. 

Tobis fertz. Google them mate or go to his spezial N thread in the fert dosing section and pm him mate. He will more than help you :0)


----------



## spyder (9 Dec 2011)

I'm sure one of the sponsors sells an all in 1 mix.

As for 





> unpopular & really lazy...


 it really isn't that much bother. A few spoons of this and couple of that, measure water in jug add to bottle shake it up. I can post what I mix for my 125l if you want me to.

Also thinning out plants a little will help flow through them which should help.

As for your original question, I would of thought a little longer than 6 months, I'm hoping for a good year or 2.


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

He sells his ferts as an all in one. That thread was purely for a specific mix. I noticed you already use APF all in one, maybe try upping the dose to 1 n half or two times the recommended. I did the same when I used it. A lack of colour is definitely down to a lack of nutrients in the water. Email John at apf n he will advise to double the dose I'm sure. 
However as suggested, using ei but in a solution you mix it all an md that mix will last 4 weeks. It takes all of a few mins to add the salts to say a 1000ml of water, then pop it all in the bottles. Honestly it is really simple and you'll notice a big difference.
Regarding detrious on the substrate all the time, that's definitely down to not enough flow taking the stuff with it. Maybe invest in a small koralia and place it just below your fikter outlet or blowing across right. That wil keep particles in suspension long enough to be picked up by the filter.


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

I'll pm it you now mate as prob get into trouble for linking it. I seriously would go the cheaper option though and her the ei starter kit and just make two solutions, one trace and one macro. They'd last you ages too.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Dec 2011)

Fantastic, I hope you've found the solution to your algae issues.


----------



## Arana (9 Dec 2011)

Can i ask why tou have turned down your CO2 while increasing your ferts?


----------



## Arana (9 Dec 2011)

Oh i see, well it looks a great scape so i hope it works out for you, keep us posted


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2011)

Fingers crosse mate :0)


----------



## spyder (10 Dec 2011)

Here's a link to my old 60l ei calculation check. Simply double the tsp's in that thread for your tank. viewtopic.php?f=11&t=16032

It's just a starting area, you'll find you will tweek it over time to your tank. I now add a little more phosphate, maybe half a spoon.

Good luck and enjoy cash saved on ferts.


----------



## mitchelllawson (10 Dec 2011)

The tank looked really good at the start, Can you tell me the name of the grass type plant that's pearling?


----------



## skeletonw00t (16 Dec 2011)

Doh my account got deleted automatically for some reason so i've had to resign up - lost my Journal thread I think.

Will start a new one!


----------

